# Deep-Shine Detail - Mercedes C63 AMG Mars Red - Lincolnshire Detailer



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Mercedes Mars Red C63 AMG received an Enhancement Package @ Deep-Shine Detail to remove a high percentage of the swirling etc that was present thus in turn adding clarity and improving gloss levels and the overall presentation of the car.

Please note as per above this is an Enhancement Detail so deeper defects will still be present and is by no means any form of correctional package.

as Normal the safe multi stage contamination process was completed. The Wheels were cleansed using a safe specific wheel cleaner and a selection of brushes.





For the second stage on the wheels Iron X was applied to remove airborne chemical compounds and ferrous particles. The purple coloration is the Iron Cut Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble for easy removal. Stubborn areas were aggitated using a detail brush. Then A Tar Remover was used to remove tar deposits.

Purple coloration high lights bonded contamination that required removing after the initial cleansing stage, this is extremely important for the effectiveness, bond and durability of the selected wheel protection that is applied at a later stage.



The car was then blanketed with a citrus cleansing foam for it's pre-wash to help soften and remove light surface contaminates it was left to dwell for a few minutes before attacking hard to reach areas with a detailing brush.





Inner arches cleansed with some APC and brushes



The car was washed using the 2 bucket method, grit guards and a selection of wash mitts.



Once inside the car was fully clayed. The previous stages safely dissolve/remove larger bonded contaminates/tar spots this massively reduces the risk of picking up a large particle in the clay which could mark the paint.



The C63 was then fully dried using a drying towel. A Hot air blower was used to aid removing standing water from shut lines and light recesses etc



The Mercedes then received the machine polishing stages of the Enhancement Package. Vulnerable areas such as rubber and plastic edges were masked up as a precaution. Various machines, compounds and pads were utilised which were dictated by the contours, defects & access of the area worked on to achieve the best improvement and results possible within the constraints of the package.



Here are a selection of before and afters demonstrating the improvement achieved from the Enhancement.

Over all there were no major issues with the car and the paint was generally not in bad shape mainly just suffering from light defects such as swirling and light marring, some may have noticed the car has been fitted with a 507 edition bonnet which has non factory paint this brought some pig pigtailing and hazing into the equation.























Once the polishing stages were complete a final panel wipe down was completed, quick image captured of the 507 Edition bonnet freshly polished, refined, wiped down and awaiting protection



Swissvax Best Of Show Was Applied. Wheels prepared with Swissvax cleaner fluid & protected with Autobahn. Tyres dressed with pneu.



completion images





















Many Thanks Adi @ Deep-Shine Detail​


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Another cracking write up. Nice work!!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome mate. Nice to see one in red rather than white.


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

matt1234 said:


> Awesome mate. Nice to see one in red rather than white.


Definitely mate majority seem to be white or black. suits the car and always works well with the black details :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

very,very nice.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work even liked to see handle of duster resting on microfibre its the strangest things you notice in other peoples work that shows they care :thumb:


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Wouww! As a MB fan this is if i'm looking to a beautyfull woman. Nice detail!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

stunning car - great job there.


----------



## ESPEC (Jul 12, 2014)

Love the car wish I had one!


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

ESPEC said:


> Love the car wish I had one!


You should get one mate would suit you :thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I love a great looking red car...great job


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I always look forward to your posts Adi, great write up, cracking work and all round quality pictures, this one is no different and up to your usual high standards :thumb:


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Doesn't get much better than that! Great job as always.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice work on a stunning car


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I love that colour and they sound great.

Odd question coming up ..... Did you paint the floor ? We are painting the floor of our storage unit but are trying to find some decent paint and are looking for suggestions.


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> I love that colour and they sound great.
> 
> Odd question coming up ..... Did you paint the floor ? We are painting the floor of our storage unit but are trying to find some decent paint and are looking for suggestions.


Hi Steve

yes we painted the floor originaly using a 2pk Floor paint from Regal Paints, it was ok for a whilst but quickly started to show signs of wear so we had an Altro safety Flooring fitted :thumb:


----------



## LeeToll (Jun 25, 2014)

Another beautiful car. Your unit also looks very nice and professional!


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfect place to work and also great car


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

What are dimensions of your detailing studio?


----------

